# The Neo Geo



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2009)

Did anyone ever own the home system, or play on it?

I'd love to get one, but they're pricey. Apparently one game cartridge went for 1200 us dollars


----------



## isitme (Apr 26, 2009)

if you download MAME you can play all the games on your PC for free. I reckon the beat em ups where the best 2D beat em ups ever, last blade, samurai showdown etc

It would be cool to have the old skool system but the games cost way too much cos they were the same ones you used in arcades


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2009)

isitme said:


> if you download MAME you can play all the games on your PC for free. I reckon the beat em ups where the best 2D beat em ups ever, last blade, samurai showdown etc
> 
> It would be cool to have the old skool system but the games cost way too much cos they were the same ones you used in arcades



Cheers, downloading now.

Fatal Fury was a badass game.


----------



## maomao (Apr 26, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Did anyone ever own the home system, or play on it?
> 
> I'd love to get one, but they're pricey. Apparently one game cartridge went for 1200 us dollars



You can run most old Neo Geo games on a PC by installing MAME. Not hard to find.

ETA> Oh, ok, you got there without me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2009)

maomao said:


> You can run most old Neo Geo games on a PC by installing MAME. Not hard to find.
> 
> ETA> Oh, ok, you got there without me.



I'm macbound, but I've found an 'all platforms' emulator.


----------



## isitme (Apr 26, 2009)

King of Fighters as well

They still play that in Korea even tho it's over 10 years old


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2009)

Never had one but a couple of mates did. Fucking wicked machine back in the day! They had them the same time the rest of us had SNES', quite a big jump in graphical power although less varied in the type of games you'd get iirc...


----------



## pk (Apr 26, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Did anyone ever own the home system, or play on it?
> 
> I'd love to get one, but they're pricey. Apparently one game cartridge went for 1200 us dollars



I had one. Should have kept it judging by the cost of the think!!

I had Fatal Fury and another game I forget.

£100 quid per game meant I flogged it pretty quickly, plus finding out after buying it (secondhand off a mate) the fact that said mate had nicked it from a market shop in Epsom, so it was pretty hot!!


----------



## Silva (Apr 26, 2009)

It has _terrific_ vs. brawlers (which sum up my favourites on 2D): Samurai Shodown, King of Fighters, Garou and Last Blade. Only Street Fighter comes close to them, despite their tendency to include weirdo bosses with high-priority and unblockable attacks. Amakusa 

Other than that, it still had solid arcade titles:  Windjammers (pong with frisbees ), Metal Slugs, League Bowling, Neo Drift Out (perhaps the best isometric racer ever) and Sengoku III (great side-scrolling brawler) coming to mind.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Apr 28, 2009)

Download Gunbird - great shoot'em up.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 4, 2009)

Neo-Geo games were about £200 new. They're now worth anything from £15 up to, seriously, about £10,000. Some were made in tiny quantities, hence the high values.

As for MAME, remember you'll need the game roms, and the neo-geo bios. MAMEUI is the easiest windows port of mame.

http://mameui.classicgaming.gamespy.com/
http://www.pleasuredome.org.uk

My faves are probably neo turf masters and the first 3 Metal Slug games.


----------

